# P0440



## NH68GTO (Jun 18, 2010)

Been fighting this for a while now on step daughters car. I did fix the valve at the carbon box in rear. It was stuck shut, used PB blaster and tested and working fine now.

In just a few days the light shut of it self. Told her to get to the inspection shop before it came back on,... well she didn't.

Now its back on. It is now showing the P0440 code. Gas cap is brand new and is holding pressure. Re-tested the valve and is still working fine.

What else can I look for? Need this car to pass emission inspection. Not much time left.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

I had the problem on mine, new valve fixed it. I am having a similar problem on my Accord. The dealer suggested liquid gas could be in the vapor canister. They just replace the whole thing (yea right). One thing to keep in mind though this problem will not effect the tailpipe emission test. In my state if OBDII does not show as ready(after resetting CEL), they offer running a tailpipe test since the scanner test "fails". So perhaps you could reset the light, give it a day or two of city and highway driving then take it in if the light is not on. It would probably pass the tailpipe test if you don't have anything else wrong. Mine would intermittently go on and off for that code.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

This is the EGR code??
On my GA the small rubber hose under the EGR-BPT valve was rotted out, you have to get the Nissan part as the bend is too much for a piece of straight hose. I paid about $7 for it when I did this.

This is some time ago but i think I had 0400 and 0440 codes on. Will go check my old posts.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well it seems that the codes only get you so far.
check this hose because its very common failure as the cars get older for GA16DE, under the valve marked EGRC-BPT


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

I think P0400 is the EGR problem. I've done that repair too. P0440 is the EVAP canister system, vent control valve is most common. NH68GTO, you may some other leak in those hoses around the canister...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

PTXer said:


> I think P0400 is the EGR problem. I've done that repair too. P0440 is the EVAP canister system, vent control valve is most common. NH68GTO, you may some other leak in those hoses around the canister...


Fair enough, its been a while, I am sure i had two codes for that little rubber tube.


----------



## NH68GTO (Jun 18, 2010)

hoses are still soft and flexible.... And seem to push on tight. This is driving me nuts. Feel like I am chasing my tail on this. I am going to have the light shut off, friend is a mechanic and has the snap on scanner. He hates these evap codes, cause they tell you nothing. Turn it off and see if I can get enough miles on it to have it inspected.


----------

